# best order ever.



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

My wife placed a order with simpleshot.com as a gift for me, was amazing ship speed along with quality packing and products. So in short if you haven't done business with Nathan you should.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

+1!

What a great package of awesomeness!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I think your wife is a keeper.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

She really is, and I'm loving the torque. It was a bit odd for me at first with my massive hands but with 1745 loop tubes and 3/8 steel ammo it's quite accurate.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Your wife made a great choice for a wonderful gift..Now you get your wife to join in on the fun.."May Your Ammo Fly Straight"~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

It is our pleasure RatGod13. If you are ever in the Asheville area, drop in and shoot some cans with us at the shop.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Oldmiser she is involved but she is attached to wrist rockets.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great package, have fun


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Try some heavier ammo. Looped 1745s are waay overkill for 3/8 steel.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what a great gift and a even better wife,she buys the good stuff and she shoots,i wish women like her grew on trees there would be alot more happy forum members plus that would be one tree they wouldn't dare cut forks off of it :rofl:


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Dude, awesome wife and cool toys. I lust over that scout.....soon she'll be mine.

Enjoy


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Try some heavier ammo. Looped 1745s are waay overkill for 3/8 steel.


I have 1/2 inch steel and .50 cal. Lead ammo also.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

slingshotlover said:


> Dude, awesome wife and cool toys. I lust over that scout.....soon she'll be mine.
> 
> Enjoy


Get one you will not regret it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow that`s a sweet surprise box

cheers


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, what a haul! Looks like you are set for a while. 

Tom


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice set up. I wish I could get my wife to take the hint....."slingshots, more slingshots"


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Nice set up. I wish I could get my wife to take the hint....."slingshots, more slingshots"


LOL!!!! :rolling:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

She's a good woman! SimpleShot is very good with their shipping and service, they set the bar pretty high, in my opinion.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I live a enjoyable 2 hour drive from Asheville where they are located, ordered at 2am wed got it Thursday about 10am


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, yer wifey is a keeper alright! Show us a pic of this wonderful lady and you together shooting!!!

chuck


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Simple shot is the best.

Back in the 80s I sure spent a ton of time at Tri County Racetrack. LOL


----------



## tew3006 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a great gift. +1 on the service. I recently made an order and couldn't be happier.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

August West said:


> Simple shot is the best.
> 
> Back in the 80s I sure spent a ton of time at Tri County Racetrack. LOL


I stay away lol I don't like the dirt track too much unless they have a demolition derby.


----------

